# Spain touring- sites near Alicante?



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Peeps

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.

We are currently at the camperstop, Totana, Spain.

Can anyone recommend a site they have stayed on near Alicante or beyond for Christmas - New Year. Just been quoted €580 for 14 nights or €980 for 30 nights. Is this the norm?

Doesn't have to be a big site, but presentable.

Your input appreciated.

Al



Site helper note - more detail in title


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Spain touring*



alansue said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.
> 
> ...


Can't answer yr q but where was that quote for? Totana? If you have an ACSI discount card it would be much cheaper than that on a site which accepts them


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Spain touring*



alansue said:


> Just been quoted €580 for 14 nights or €980 for 30 nights. Is this the norm?


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too.

I would say this is way over the odds. I can't help with that part of the world but I would have thought that around €300 a month was more the norm for any winter stay on an average site. Even at ACSI sites it would only cost €480 for a month.

My only long stay in Spain was at Conil and it cost €280 for a month. Currently at a site in Portugal and paying €255 for a month including free use of the washing machines.

JohnW


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

alansue said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.
> 
> ...


Why are you moving? What facilities do you want on a site?

We are at Rancho Buena Vista about 15 miles from you. It's basic and suits us very well, we are not fans of "sites" with all the bells and whistles. It's more like an aire here. 8 Euro a night plus 1 for wifi.
http://www.ranchobuenavista.es/levels/standort.html

Alan.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.campingcostablanca.com/web.php?c=7&f=47

Never stayed there but visited many times six or seven years ago. An excellent little site about 10 miles north of Alicante and within easy walk of beach, train and town.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.campingcostablanca.com/web.php?c=7&f=47

Never stayed there but visited many times six or seven years ago. An excellent little site about 10 miles north of Alicante and within easy walk of beach, train and town.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
A relative of mine stays at Camping Cabopino Marbella every year so it should be good. Cross the road & you're on the beach apparently. Think it's full facilities with a choice of restaurants & friendly. Played with the prices & it came up with E276 for 15 nights?

Here's the link http://www.campingcabopino.com/index.php?idioma=GB

Wish I was there!!!! Tho' we are on the Thomas the Tank Engine Santa Special on Nene Valley railway at the weekend-should be fun.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

 We are at camping Marjal in Guardamar De Segura, 25 minutes drive from Alicante, they charge 16 euros per night with ACSI, it is an excellent site with every facility you need, there are also a couple of aires opposite that are cheaper, pm me if you need any further details

cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Most sites in Benidorm around 450 Euros for 30 plus days.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Name and shame the site who quoted that... !!!! Silly money..

Benidorm, lots of sites and even short term you can get for €16 a day. I have about a dozen forum buddies there now on various sites.

Marjal, as mentioned is another good site..

It depends on what you want really as to facilities and location.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

DrRoger said:


> Hi,
> A relative of mine stays at Camping Cabopino Marbella every year so it should be good. Cross the road & you're on the beach apparently. Think it's full facilities with a choice of restaurants & friendly. Played with the prices & it came up with E276 for 15 nights?
> 
> Here's the link http://www.campingcabopino.com/index.php?idioma=GB
> ...


Shopping is a nightmare on this site; the on site bar sells bread but hardly anything else.There's a garage around the corner for milk but otherwise you need to drive or catch the bus. The beach and nice restaurants and small marina are about a 15 minute walk but not across the road. Cycling opportunities are limited to non existent.

The bus stop is across the road though and it is very useful for getting to Marbella and Fuerngorolla.

I wouldn't recommend it if you like to leave your motorhome on site for the duration. Ideal for caravanners though.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been looking from where I am at La Manga to move on 14th. Jan for 3 weeks to Camping Armanello Click Here might see you there, I have been quoted today "The price is 13 € per day. Included 2 adults and motorhome.

The electricity is 0.39 € per kw."

Frank


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Many thanks for all the input from you guys out there. 

Your tips gratefully rceived.

Now safely pitched up and ready for Chrimble.

Al


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Sites*



alansue said:


> Many thanks for all the input from you guys out there.
> 
> Your tips gratefully rceived.
> 
> ...


Hi Al,
Where did you end up eventually?

Another Brit arrived here for one night today.

We're off to Mazarron tomorow for some shopping and a meal.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spain Touring*

Hi Peeps

Happy New Year to all our readers !

Following sound advice from Cavaqueen, had a good over-Christmas stop at Marjal Guardamar.

Time to move in a few days to Benidorm area before sprint home late January.

Have you any recommendations for a site in Benidorm area please?

Acsi card if possible.....or decent (payable?) aire maybe.

Many thanks

Al


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we mostly use capblanch camping in Albir on the beach.
see link.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/cap-blanch-campsite.html

cabby


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

*Benidorm area*

Hi.....looking to move from Guardamar next few days to Benidorm area.

Have you any recommended sites that you have stayed on please.

Thanks for your earlier suggestion Cabby.

Al


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you want to be within walking distance of the beach/old town there are three sites I have stayed on:

Villasol, Toretta and El Raco.

The nearest is probably Toretta but that is probably full or near full and if there are places available they will be in the shade - probably. Probably the cheapest of the three.

El Raco is probably the furthest away. Don't care for it much myself as the pitches are in long rows and it seems rather soullesss but others like it. It's a question of personal choice.

Villasol normally have places. Virtually all pitches attract the sun but is the most expensive. That would be my choice.

All the above have TV piped to the pitch if that is important to you. You need a coax aerial and a TV that receives analogue.


----------

